# 7mm08



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking at Hornady bullets both the SST and GMX. GMX apparently a Barnes knock off but slightly softer material (solid bullet) claiming 95 percent weight retention with good expansion. The SST is I guess a more of a varmit round that claims only 50 % weight retention but a heck of a lot cheaper. Any of yall huntied with either one ?


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

I assume this is a WT deer bullet? The GMX seems to be built for tougher critters IMO, as are the Barnes X/TSX/TTSX line but that is a hot topic.

I like the 140 grain Nosler BT better than the SST...mostly due to better accuracy but I expect better terminal performance from gilding metal (brass) than pure copper (SST). I only killed one deer with the 139 SST from a 280Rem, it was a pure double lung shot, full penetration, and the 9 point 3 year old WT buck ran about 50 yards...so it worked. It definitely is NOT a varmint bullet.

I've put a pile of Nosler BT's through WT shoulders and never had one fail to exit. I'd expect similar from the 139SST.

Barnes is pure copper also, GMX is gilding alloy IIRC...again better in IMO.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

CDHknives

Thanks for your input. The GMX is not copper as the Barnes supposed to be somewhat "softer". regarding the SST I mite consider it for whitetail (thats what I will be hunting) just so afraid of the "lighter" skinned bullets since I have been hunting ith the 223 for years. Nosler BT probably be OK too just want to stay away from the ballistic tip. Just trying to make up my mind. Hornady was my choice in the 30 cal for so many years. Never let me down.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

I've shot a bunch of sst's in a 6.5. Its an interlock bullet, secant o., with a poly tip. Good to go on all relatively thin skinned animals. Its nothing like varmint type .223 rounds. Considerably thicker jacket, superior penetration, and good weight retention. 

Not saying I would shoot a 500 lb. hog at 500 yards with one out of a 7-08, but for 99% of hunting situations, its a great choice.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Ernest

another good thing it is less expensive.. Probably the way to go. Have to try the 120 and 139 gr and see what shoots best. I wont be shooting this gun as much as I did my 223 so not planning on reloading for it. Box of ammo should last a while. I bought me a Remington 700 youth model 20 inch barrel, Bedded it, free floated the barrel, and did a trigger job. Put on an old Leupold 3X9 off of my 30-06 (Colorado gun). She shot less than of a inch yesterday with some reloads from T's , 120 Nosler BT. Anxious to see what she does with some other ammo.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

Sierra game kings. One of the most consistent hunting bullets available. I have tried lots of different bullets and keep coming back to the SGK. They weigh out with very few culls. And the comparator lengths are very tight. They hold together well and put meat on the ground.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

robaloSunrise

Thanks had forgotten about sierra's. I will check them out.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

RobaloSunrise said:


> Sierra game kings. They hold together well...


I have yet to see one recovered in less than five pieces.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well shot some Hornady super performance 139 Gr SST's yesterday and my gun didnt like them. Would only shoot maybe a 2 inch group with them.So on to the next bullets..


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Are you wanting over-the-counter ammo or reload info? What speed are you trying to shoot? What's your barrel length? What's your most common targeted range?

All hunting bullets will work, but with some better info you can get better recommendations. The SST is an excellent long-range or lower speed bullet and I've had great results loading them for accuracy, but they aren't very kind to the meat with impact speed over about 2800 fps. The GMX would be a better choice for impact velocities higher than that.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Red fly

Trying not to have to buy the stuff to reload becauseI dont intend to do much papershooting with this gun. Was hoping for an over the counter hunting round that would work in my lil gun. 700 rem 20 inch barrel. I loaded hornady for yers in my 30 cal and they always performed well. In those days it was a 165 gr spire point. Used on deer and elk.Just trying to find a fair or good bullet that shoots good. 
The superperformance Hornady claims to be a little hotter than normal and I have found no one that they shoot well in their gun I just had to try.


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

The guys I know that like superformance have longer than average barrells. My father-in-law likes the superformace GMX in his 24" 30-06.

One of my buddies just got a new Weatherby bolt action, and couldn't do better than 3" with handloads. He sent it in and they told him it shot a 1.25" 50 yard group with Remington Core-Lokt's... which met their minimum accuracy standard of 2.5" at 100 yards... he mentioned that the website says MOA but they didn't believe him.

With a 20" 7mm-08 I would think you are targeting normal distance shots of 100-200 yards on deer sized game. With that assumption why not try the Core-Lokt's, or the Winchester Super X which is similiar? The Federal Vital-Shok are loaded with Nosler Partitions, an excellent performing bullet.

If you're looking for fancy try the Winchester Silver Tip or the Remington Premier Scirocco or Federal Trophy Bonded Tip. I love loading Hornady SP's because they are cheap, accurate, and perfom very well at normal ranges with my .308, but I've never seen them on the shelf.


----------



## Cap-N-Red (May 21, 2004)

Charlie , I've shot several deer with my 7X57 with 140 grn. Nosler Bal.Tips , loaded to the max. and never had one blow up or not pass through. As you know the 7X57 is a little faster than the 7-08. Just a thought since you want an over the counter round.


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

For our 7-08 we have 120 gr. hornady hollow point. They are awesome.


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

*Bullet Choice*

Charlie I have a remington model 700 7mm-08 and I shoot the Barnes Vor-Tex 120 gr TSX and it shoots about an inch. I have shot a few deer with it and they havent gone far each time. Worth looking into...See the link below and good luck!

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/produ...-tsx-bt-ammo/cName/rifle-ammo-7mm08-remington


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Steve

Yes I know, great bullets but I broke down and bought me some dies and I have reloaded me some 139 Gr Hornady BT. Cheap and Shoot good too. See zeroing a 7mm-08 on this forum. Havent shot a deer yet but I think they will be fine.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

Charlie, i also have a 7mm-08,i shoot the remington 140 gr. core loks through it.They are very accurate,shoot really good,and the knock down power is awesome.And cheaper than hornady's.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Gunsnreels

Yes I do have a box of the remington 140 gr and they do OK accuracy wise. Sometimes I just get way too picky. They would do fine for hunting I am sure. But since I did buy some dies I am gonna "play" with various bullets for a while.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Jacob is shooting 140 gr T's ammo with Nosler BT's (2900fps) and 139gr Hornady GMX (2910fps) out of his Rossi single shot. He's getting 1.5-2" groups at 100 yds. If a 9 yr old can do that, you ought to be able to connect the dots. I chose the Nosler BT's for whitetail and the GMX's for hogs since they're more like a solid in terms of expansion and weight retention which I think is better suited for the thick skinned pests.


----------



## LaSalle30 (Nov 17, 2008)

I second the 120 TSX Barnes bullet. Shooting a Sako fin lite 20" barrel. Love it! kicks like a 243 or less. My 6 and 8 yr old boys shot it regularly. All kills had complete pass through both shoulders resulting in quick kill; however, small exits due to extreme weight retention could be an issue if trailing a marginal shot deer.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well shot a hog this AM between the eyes at about 165 yards. Using the 139 Gr hornady SP boat tail. I had forgotten about what the bigger guns could do as I had been shoting my 223 with the Barnes TSX's for years. What a mess, both eyes popped out, skull was crushed and exit at under base of neck and bullet continued that cut off a leg. DRT.


----------

